
Schematiq converts your Excel Spreadsheets into dynamic API's - uridium
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/schematiq-converts-your-excel-spreadsheets-dynamic-apis-darren-harris-1
======
mtmail
Link to the product itself
[http://www.schematiq.com/](http://www.schematiq.com/)

I don't see pricing, but major energy companies as customers, so I assume it's
very expensive.

